# Passenger Liner in 1950 with quadruple screws and Diesel engines?



## Timothy Trower (Nov 14, 2009)

In the book _Diesel Engine Principles and Practice_ I've just ran across a statement that in 1950 there was a quadruple-screw Diesel-engined liner in service. Does anyone have a guess that they could hazard as to the name of this mystery liner?

Many thanks.


----------



## Bob_F (Jun 14, 2004)

Timothy Trower said:


> In the book _Diesel Engine Principles and Practice_ I've just ran across a statement that in 1950 there was a quadruple-screw Diesel-engined liner in service. Does anyone have a guess that they could hazard as to the name of this mystery liner?
> 
> Many thanks.


Check the Dominion Monarch.

Bob_F


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep, here you go
http://www.ssmaritime.com/dominionmonarch.htm

Reading that we could have a whole new debate over what exactly is a cargo/passenger ship.


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Reina del Pacifico


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

RDP 4 diesels built by H&W Belfast 4S CSA 12 cyl, 24 13/16" x 47 1/4"


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Liner with four diesel engines*

My first two deep sea voyages, as a junior Electrical Engineer was on the Shaw Savill Q.S.M.V. Dominion Monarch, 1st class passenger cargo liner, with 500 passengers.

She had four Doxford Engines, and was at that time, in 1950, the largest motor ship, also carried the largest refrigerated cargo back to the United Kingdom.

She also served a most honourable time as a troop ship in world war 11.

Regards, Terence Williams. R538301.(A)


----------



## Timothy Trower (Nov 14, 2009)

I greatly appreciate this help -- it helps clarify a point in an article that I am revising for the _Titanic Commutator_. Many, many thanks.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Not forgetting the Aorangi of 1924.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I remember the Dominion Monarch calling at Auckland during the 1950's and her unique diesel powered four screw propulsion was well publicized when ever she was in port.
The Union Co's TSS Monowai was still in service then and near the time of her scrapping in 1960 it was claimed that she was the biggest twin screw reciprocating steam engined ship then afloat.
She was 11000 tons gross and with a maximum BHP of 16150, a far cry from the Titanic I guess.

Bob


----------

